# The 2011 PRS SE Tremonti now has Bird Inlays



## Ntbillie (Jan 29, 2011)

For those of You (which includes Me), who are not able to afford the Prs Mark Tremonti signature and plan to settle for a cheaper version. Like the Se Tremonti. Can now enjoy the Bird inlays with it,instead of the DOTS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a huge aesthetic improvement in my eyes.


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 29, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's a huge aesthetic improvement in my eyes.





I know mann. I was drooling all over it. I might actually buy this..But I'll have to do some research. Never bought a Prs before. Been an Ibanez fanboy. *RESEARCH TIME*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2011)

Ntbillie said:


> I know mann. I was drooling all over it. I might actually buy this..But I'll have to do some research. Never bought a Prs before. Been an Ibanez fanboy. *RESEARCH TIME*



It's nothing like any Ibanez RG, Saber, etc. Though, the PRS SEs are some of the best made "budget series" guitars I've played. PRS handles the QC hands-on in the US, and they do a great job. 

I can't wait to see this in natural with the birds.


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 29, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I can't wait to see this in natural with the birds.



Sorry, But they arn't making it in Natural finish anymore..=/ (I know I was disappointed too) But they got a new color in line. Cherry Red..! I think it's the one on the Left. Looks kinda pink..Maybe it's the light.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2011)

You know........ I think I dig that red a heck of a lot more.


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 29, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know........ I think I dig that red a heck of a lot more.



Haha that's great. I'm just waiting for them to update their website soon. Or maybe just post more pictures. This is definitely on my wish list.  Oh and it includes a new gig bag. *ADDED VALUE* Haha.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah, the red one looks tasty. But look at that blue torero next to it. If I wanted something with emgs it would probably be that one.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 29, 2011)

It's definitely red, the PRS NAMM lights always make the guitars look a bit miscoloured. The blue Torero looks pretty sweet in blue, still not for me though.


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 29, 2011)

hallelujah


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 29, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Ah, the red one looks tasty. But look at that blue torero next to it. If I wanted something with emgs it would probably be that one.



The torero is no doubt an amazing guitar. My bandmate has one,He's actually the one who kinda introduced Me to PRS and pestered Me to check them out. But it's just way outta my budget. I think I'll have to settle for a SE Tremonti for now,if I wanna go to Prs.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick question here, but does anyone know what the neck radius is on the PRS SE guitars? I can't seem to find the specs.


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 29, 2011)

drgordonfreeman said:


> Quick question here, but does anyone know what the neck radius is on the PRS SE guitars? I can't seem to find the specs.




Brother it's 10" on regular models. You can check the link for further details.

Customer Support Center | FAQ's


----------



## darren (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice. There's an SE 245 now as well, with short scale, a maple top and birds.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2011)

That's pretty damn classy.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost all the new models for 2011 have birds now. Except for the Nick Catanese, Mike Mushok, Zach Myers, Paul Allender, Torero, and the SE One Korina. All the single cuts have birds and so do the Semi Hollows. And we have a lot of new colors with 2011. The tremontis new color is called "Vintage Cherry".


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay that sells it. I'm buying myself a PRS, even if it means getting rid of my beloved Ibanez.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 29, 2011)

fyi the neck on the tremonti SEs (maybe the expensive ones too) is going to take a bit of adjusting to coming from an ibby. but they are pretty lightweight guitars. the stock pups that come in this SE arent bad for stocks, but getting the mark tremonti set is a worthwhile investment. ive got the bridge pup in my schecter and im absolutely loving it


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 29, 2011)

and no 7.....


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 29, 2011)

the birds really do bring the guitar out...
however, the binding really makes that guitar look cheap. or just about any and ever PRS for some reason...at least in my eyes. i prefer prs to be without bindings...

and i would NEVER buy an SE unless they put an arched top on their guitars....flat tops in my book are a no no!


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 30, 2011)

Swamp ash special and SE One for me, please!


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 30, 2011)

SYLrules88 said:


> fyi the neck on the tremonti SEs (maybe the expensive ones too) is going to take a bit of adjusting to coming from an ibby. but they are pretty lightweight guitars. the stock pups that come in this SE arent bad for stocks, but getting the mark tremonti set is a worthwhile investment. ive got the bridge pup in my schecter and im absolutely loving it



Hmm..Okay Thanks Bro'. I'll definitely put this into consideration. Thanks alot for the neck advice too. Since I live in Pakistan,We can't try guitars. We have to order directly from guitar center. Soo I'll just take a quick look at the neck dimensions to get a good idea of what it might feel like.




soliloquy said:


> the birds really do bring the guitar out...
> however, the binding really makes that guitar look cheap. or just about any and ever PRS for some reason...at least in my eyes. i prefer prs to be without bindings




Haha. Mann at my side it's kinda the opposite. I really love the binding. =p Oh well. I guess it's kinda a personal choice. The guitar has a very les paul feel from what I've found out from most reviews. Fingers crossed..I'm ordering this one.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 30, 2011)

Ntbillie said:


> Hmm..Okay Thanks Bro'. I'll definitely put this into consideration. Thanks alot for the neck advice too. Since I live in Pakistan,We can't try guitars. We have to order directly from guitar center. Soo I'll just take a quick look at the neck dimensions to get a good idea of what it might feel like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, with les pauls, i would HATE to have one with out binding. thats why the carvin CS just looks odd to be.

but when it comes to guitars like the PRS SC or the Dean Soltero, guitars with extreme arches on the top, and subtle curves on the side, then plastic binding just ruins it in my opinion. if its carved on the top, give it a scrape-of-the-paint binding. if its a les paul with a subtle arched top, then binding is a must...


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 30, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> well, with les pauls, i would HATE to have one with out binding. thats why the carvin CS just looks odd to be.
> 
> but when it comes to guitars like the PRS SC or the Dean Soltero, guitars with extreme arches on the top, and subtle curves on the side, then plastic binding just ruins it in my opinion. if its carved on the top, give it a scrape-of-the-paint binding. if its a les paul with a subtle arched top, then binding is a must...




Hmm..Yeah. The bindings on Ibanez Arz look sick though..Oh Lord. Soo many guitars too choose from. I'm probably gonna go for the Prs.


----------



## davidb1986 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ntbillie said:


> I know mann. I was drooling all over it. I might actually buy this..But I'll have to do some research. Never bought a Prs before. Been an Ibanez fanboy. *RESEARCH TIME*


The Tremonti SE's are pretty good. I upgraded the neck pickup to a PRS Tremonti USA and kept the bridge pickup because it was a good pickup. I finally did change the bridge pickup to a Tremonti USA treble just so I could have the set. I traded it a few months back and have regretted it since. I had the Platinum silver one that was discontinued a few years ago and I loved the color.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 1, 2011)

The binding on SE's is not fake. They have real maple tops with scraped binding. Not quite as sexy as the real deal of course on the flat tops, but it still adds something IMO. However the SE SC's do have a bit of the carve to the top unlike the double cuts.


----------



## zapi (Feb 22, 2011)

I have the PRS se singlecut tobacco sunburst. Love this guitar. But I am looking at the new SE 245 and thinking about replacing. looks identical to my se singlecut, except for the additional volume and tone knobs as well as bird inlays rather than moon inlays.


----------



## metalheadblues (Feb 22, 2011)

actually all the PRS SE with the exception of a few single cut guitars have the bird inlays which in great..its great to see the se custom 24 back in the line up
Buy Paul Reed Smith SE Custom 24 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## Kride (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweetwater has pretty nice pics up

PRS SE Mark Tremonti (Vintage Cherry with Birds) | Sweetwater.com
PRS SE Custom 24 (Orange) | Sweetwater.com
PRS SE Custom 24 (Tri-Color Sunburst) | Sweetwater.com

Glad some guitar manufacturers actually listens to potential customers


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 23, 2011)

The SE Tremonti is a great guitar for the money. Picked one up the other day and it played and sounded great. If you want a budget guitar the SE series are once you have to try.


----------



## metalheadblues (Feb 23, 2011)

Guitar Gallery | Sweetwater.com


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the SE's I've played. The tremontis also have the 2V2T controls opposed to the VT on the SC SEs. My next guitar I reckon will be a PRS SE.


----------



## elrrek (Feb 25, 2011)

I am seriously considering a SE guitar, it would be different enough from everything else I have and they seem to have a good reputation.

Unfortunately the prevalence of these birds is seriously putting me off, they look like crap in the pictures on line and every review I have read says they look like crap in person.


----------

